# Dragon scakes



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been wanting to try wrapping a dragon scale and finally got around to doing it today. I tried E thread as the cross wrap but it did not show up very well. I found an old spool of EE thread that I first started using to learn how to wrap rods. I'm glad that I did not throw it away. The top gold layer is done with Gudebrod size D gold metallic...another old spool. I am waiting for the CP to dry and then I will do some trim bands on it. I wrapped the gold by holding the spool in my hand and did not apply much pressure on the thread because it wanted to slip off where the threads made a cross underneath. A very slow process but I think it came out alright for my first attempt.

Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

You nailed it.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Doc.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Looks great Ellis. I am also wanting to try one!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks pretty nifty to me. Where do you folks come up with this stuff?

It would take me a few days to do one of those. Keep up the great work to inspire the rest of us who are not so talented.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I really like what rod builders are doing in California and I just copy what they do; I've never done anything original. Dragon scales, olive branch, weaves, and a few other things I have learned from guys like Doc Ski, Bill Havens, and Jim Trelikes; I am sure there are others...yeah Jim Upton.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

One DAY.........................................Got to try one

Pods


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

kneekap said:


> Looks pretty nifty to me. Where do you folks come up with this stuff?
> 
> It would take me a few days to do one of those. Keep up the great work to inspire the rest of us who are not so talented.


You would be astounded how easy they are to do. Lance @ Swampland did a demo on one for us and we timed him. It took him exactly 5 1/2 minutes from start to finish. You should of seen the jaws drop. :biggrin:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

alldaylong said:


> You would be astounded how easy they are to do. Lance @ Swampland did a demo on one for us and we timed him. It took him exactly 5 1/2 minutes from start to finish. You should of seen the jaws drop. :biggrin:


Easy for Lance! I haven't tried one, either, but could see where I'd be spending some time on the layout, trying to get equal spacing, and then on the overwrap trying to keep the thread closed over the crosses. Nice work, Ellis!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job Ellis, it looks perfect.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I would like to try this sometime. If I do the under wrap in "EE", is "A" to small to go over the top? I know "D" would take much fewer wraps but I would most likely just do it on a split seat gap.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheetrock mesh tape - easy to lay out & "A" metallics wrap over real good


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

VooDoo said:


> Sheetrock mesh tape - easy to lay out & "A" metallics wrap over real good


Well that looks easy! Will it cause yellowing over time?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

colbyntx said:


> Well that looks easy! Will it cause yellowing over time?


 It won't show through. You're wrapping over it.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Swampland said:


> It won't show through. You're wrapping over it.


Yeah, I know that but was just wondering if the tape might react or something with the epoxy? Sounds like a no.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

been using that method for a couple of years with no issues. Learned that trick from some Cali builders a while back.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

VooDoo said:


> been using that method for a couple of years with no issues. Learned that trick from some Cali builders a while back.


how do u appy the mesh? do u epoxy it?


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Most of them have an adhesive/tacky backing. Cut a piece, spiral around the blank where you want it, then wrap over. The ends can be tricky as you have to trim them at an angle to get a level wrap, but I normally put a trim band over the ends to make it real clean.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

VooDoo said:


> Most of them have an adhesive/tacky backing. Cut a piece, spiral around the blank where you want it, then wrap over. The ends can be tricky as you have to trim them at an angle to get a level wrap, but I normally put a trim band over the ends to make it real clean.


Can you post a pic of one you did?


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1079122

My most recent post.

Ellis - Didn't mean to hijack your post - Just wanted to show another way for people new to DS to make it a bit easier. The way Ellis shows his has all kinds of possibilities by varying the diamond pattern as he did in his original picture by using a "C" or larger thread.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

VooDoo said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1079122
> 
> My most recent post.
> 
> Ellis - Didn't mean to hijack your post - Just wanted to show another way for people new to DS to make it a bit easier. The way Ellis shows his has all kinds of possibilities by varying the diamond pattern as he did in his original picture by using a "C" or larger thread.


thanks man, i think im going to try this on my next build


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

No problem Voo Doo. If I had known about the tape method before I would have done that way. It is too much work doing it with the cross thread method.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

ellisredfish said:


> No problem Voo Doo. If I had known about the tape method before I would have done that way. It is too much work doing it with the cross thread method.


Well, but the large spacing on yours is a whole other look! The tape method will look great on smaller rods while the large on a surf or offshore rod looks great!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Came out nice Ellis I've been doing the scale wrap for about a year now. I loike the way they look


----------

